# Connecticut Meet?????



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hey now, i have noticed a ton of guys form connectucut on here, would anyone be interested in maybe getting a meet together go out for lunch at a hooters or something. let me know i know myself and my brother are down for sure.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I tried to do one in the fall but got limited response. I know you were in Gold. I would still be interested. Lets do it before spring.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Flipper;509587 said:


> I tried to do one in the fall but got limited response. I know you were in Gold. I would still be interested. Lets do it before spring.


yeah i figure since its never going to snow, and i have nothing but time, lol we mine as hang out and make friends, lol


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

I love hooters.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sooooooooo anyone else interested, i see alot of ct guys on the forum.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Come on guys. Not like were doing anything. Everyones welcome.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol bump it poeple dont be clams, its just beer and wings, lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn i guess everyone in ct are shut ins who dont like to hang out lol


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry men, I never say the post.... I like hooters and the food too.LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sounds like a winning combo to me. i havent been on here much lately. depending on the date, im in


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me.
When and where?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

well why dont you all post the best days for you, and well figure it out, im open for any day as long as its not snowing, lol i got nothing but time.


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

Any day, any time is good for me.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

MightySal;515416 said:


> Any day, any time is good for me.


same with me, so lets hear form the guys who aren't so open lol


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

A weekend afternoon would probably be best for me.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Im in. tuesday wed or thurs. thursday is the best all you can eat wing night. but monday and friday are late nights for work. usually not out untill 7:30 or later. saturday is the day with the "wife" lol (really my girlfriend). sunday i usually try to relax. unless it snows payup

idk about you guys but the hooters on the turnpike is the closest one for me.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

so lets make it a tues wed, or thurs, lol you pick the day, and we'll plan for that.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

on a side note Gmgbo suckered me into buying a 20 dollar bag of ice melt today, lol btw what the hell is you name?? MInes Ben my brothers Jon


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

mines zack. also thursday nights. all you can eat wing night. thats the time to go.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

oik so then lets say thursady the 28th??? thats two weeks exactually if thats a problem with anyone let us know and well change it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump people!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bumb people, what are you're thoughts on the date, lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Bump Damnit!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd come have a  with ya Ben if I were closer.

Free bump for ya. :waving:


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

I guess no one wants to go?!
Looks like you might need to pick another date.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Just saw this now. I could possibly be in.

How about the storm we are suppose to get tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Kevin97Tahoe;523572 said:


> Just saw this now. I could possibly be in.
> 
> How about the storm we are suppose to get tomorrow. Finally!


lol ill believe it when i see it  also if the dats bad let me know we'll change it, lol nothings set in stone.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you believe it now?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Kevin97Tahoe;524632 said:


> Do you believe it now?


hahah its about time, we got prolly 8-10 inches, felt good to push alittle


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah good days work for me.

Im beat.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol so no one wants to meet up??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

so this is a no go i take it, lol


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

I would be willing to meet up with ya, cept tues and weds nights i have my horticulture 101 class till 7:30. Let me know. Oh and i saw u and ur brother getting off route 8 today. Thanks for waving.:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Vdub;532825 said:


> I would be willing to meet up with ya, cept tues and weds nights i have my horticulture 101 class till 7:30. Let me know. Oh and i saw u and ur brother getting off route 8 today. Thanks for waving.:waving:


hahahhaha i was like who the hell is this guy, we were laughing about it.  my brother was like dodge ram love, lol we should meet up some time other then that were both in waterbury. btw nice truck.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;532844 said:


> hahahhaha i was like who the hell is this guy, we were laughing about it.  my brother was like dodge ram love, lol we should meet up some time other then that were both in waterbury. btw nice truck.


I figured you had no clue, i saw the two dodges coming off the ramp and i was like that look's like goldpro and his brother. I had to wave. We should definitely meet up sometime, could use as many friends as u can in this business. Thanks for the comments about the truck. I like it except i wish it was a 2500 instead of a 1500, but it does what i ask so.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

it gets the job done thats all that matters, lol besides your only plowing a few drives it will be fine.


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep it works fine, and i can still haul people around which is nice.


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey guys, Dave here, I am a little late in seeing this, but I am in CT also, East Granby actually. Did ya'll already go for wings, I am up for it sometimes if you all are interested. Lemme know when It can never hurt to know more people in this business.
Let me know if I missed it or when you all are getting together again.


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

I Guess you guys already had a meet or are no longer interested? Anyone still up for it?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol no one wanted to go, lol i tried to set it up and no one replied, lol


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a shame, I would definately go. I think it is always a good idea to know others in the same line of work. Hell I am just always up for beer and wings too. If anyone is still interested throw some dates out there!!


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Im from mass but if im allowed id have to problem jetten down one day after work (greenfield ma) just hop down 91 if its close ....


----------



## davink (Nov 22, 2004)

I would be all for it and have mo problem with MA joinging us if others did not object. But Greenfield, man your nearly in VT. It is probably and hour and a half ride for you to the Hartford area. Anyhow, unless some others in CT say that they are up for it and trow some dates out there, I do not think it is happening. I will start by saying I am free most any evening. With the warmer weather coming quick though, days are going to become busy although right now I could do most days to as long as it is not snowing!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol im free till spring hits and i get back to landscaping, so whenever is fine for me. and i dont care who comes, lol i just figured it was easier for guys iun ct to go to a ct meet then guys in mass to come to ct.


----------

